# 2015 HS928 Foot Pedal not holding



## bclead (Feb 26, 2015)

I purchased a new Honda HS928 track model last March. I really love it and it does a great job here in New England, but there is one thing that is driving me crazy. I'm sure that it must be something that I am screwing up! No mater what level that I set the foot pedal to, as soon as I squeeze the drive clutch lever, it pops out and moves the auger to the highest position. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## Silvia (Jan 1, 2017)

bclead said:


> I purchased a new Honda HS928 track model last March. I really love it and it does a great job here in New England, but there is one thing that is driving me crazy. I'm sure that it must be something that I am screwing up! No mater what level that I set the foot pedal to, as soon as I squeeze the drive clutch lever, it pops out and moves the auger to the highest position. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!!


I have the same problem with my HS928. Only the last time, yesterday, after I tried to lower the angle, the auger quick completely. Shear pins are fine, and there's no obstruction in the discharge chute. From what I have read, there could be a problem with the belts, but it doesn't matter if I try to run the auger either in the garage or in the snow. Still doesn't move. COULD this be related to my trying to lower the angle? That's when the auger stopped working. Any help much appreciated!
Thanks, Silvia


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Check the springs that hold the foot pedal in place, 1 or both of them may have gotten disconnected

Part 1 in the diagram


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Silvia said:


> I have the same problem with my HS928. Only the last time, yesterday, after I tried to lower the angle, the auger quick completely. Shear pins are fine, and there's no obstruction in the discharge chute. From what I have read, there could be a problem with the belts, but it doesn't matter if I try to run the auger either in the garage or in the snow. Still doesn't move. COULD this be related to my trying to lower the angle? That's when the auger stopped working. Any help much appreciated!
> Thanks, Silvia


It sounds like a belt issue to me, unless the impeller shear pin is broken.
The fact that it happened when lowering the unit sound just a coincidence to me.
I'd take the belt cover off and inspect the belt, tensioner and tensioner cable and springs.


----------



## Silvia (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks, I just tried the snowblower again, and, yes, I now believe that lowering the unit was a coincidence. As it did yesterday, the blower worked for about 1 minute, in snow, then stopped. I hate to, but, tomorrow, I'll call the dealer, as I don't have the right tools or the parts. But, if anyone can help narrow this down, I can (with my hand), very slowly move the blades and see the auger moving, as well. What does that mean? Shear pins are intact. I don't really understand how this works, but, I agree, it sounds like a belt issue. Never had any problems before. (Blower was bought new 10 years ago.)

Thanks (from 8,500 feet in the Colorado Rockies) to the kind people out there!
Silvia


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Silvia said:


> Thanks, I just tried the snowblower again, and, yes, I now believe that lowering the unit was a coincidence. As it did yesterday, the blower worked for about 1 minute, in snow, then stopped. I hate to, but, tomorrow, I'll call the dealer, as I don't have the right tools or the parts. But, if anyone can help narrow this down, I can (with my hand), very slowly move the blades and see the auger moving, as well. What does that mean? Shear pins are intact. I don't really understand how this works, but, I agree, it sounds like a belt issue. Never had any problems before. (Blower was bought new 10 years ago.)
> Thanks (from 8,500 feet in the Colorado Rockies) to the kind people out there!
> Silvia


This are the pins that you want to make sure are sound. Two of the first picture, and one and one from the second and third picture.

Judging by the age of the blower there probably is an issue with the belt either worn out or out of adjustment.


----------



## Silvia (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you.. will check in the morning.


----------



## Silvia (Jan 1, 2017)

hsblowersfan said:


> This are the pins that you want to make sure are sound. Two of the first picture, and one and one from the second and third picture.
> 
> Judging by the age of the blower there probably is an issue with the belt either worn out or out of adjustment.


To hsblowersfan:

Your photos were very helpful. I am missing the bolt (?) shown in your photo #3. Can you tell me what I need to buy, and, once I have what I need, might this be something I could fix myself without having to take it in (more than an hour each way) to some dealer? Hope so...

Thank you very much,
Silvia


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Silvia said:


> To hsblowersfan:
> 
> Your photos were very helpful. I am missing the bolt (?) shown in your photo #3. Can you tell me what I need to buy, and, once I have what I need, might this be something I could fix myself without having to take it in (more than an hour each way) to some dealer? Hope so...
> 
> ...


Pictures did not come in, but the impeller shear pin on picture 3 is available, and should be easy to replace with the need of only a few wrenches 10mm and 14mm if I'm correct.
The only thing that will complicate things is if the remaining part of the pin is seized.

You can browse to the picture on the following link, would be parts # 27, 28

All Years HS928K1 TAS Honda Snowblower AUGER Diagram and Parts

90102-732-010 HONDA BOLT, LOCK (Honda Code 1533355)

90114-SA0-000 HONDA NUT, SELF-LOCK (6MM) (Honda Code 1410182) 

You can go to a Honda small engine dealer (or a small engine repair place)and they'll probably have them in stock, order it on line using the part numbers, or I believe I have a pin an a nut and I can mail it to you (You can PM me for this).


----------



## Silvia (Jan 1, 2017)

I called my local hardware store and they have the part. Will pick it up tomorrow and then see if I have any problems putting it in. Again, you have been very helpful. Thank you, Silvia


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Silvia said:


> I called my local hardware store and they have the part. Will pick it up tomorrow and then see if I have any problems putting it in. Again, you have been very helpful. Thank you, Silvia


That is great....! Keep us posted on how it goes.
:blowerhug:


----------



## Silvia (Jan 1, 2017)

Silvia said:


> I called my local hardware store and they have the part. Will pick it up tomorrow and then see if I have any problems putting it in. Again, you have been very helpful. Thank you, Silvia


To hsblowerfan: Thanks to you, I fixed the snowblower myself and it works just fine. The impeller shear pin was the problem. This is the first time I've posted on this forum. If there is a place to more publicly thank you or recommend you, I'd be glad to. Just let me know. Thanks, Silvia


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Silvia said:


> To hsblowerfan: Thanks to you, I fixed the snowblower myself and it works just fine. The impeller shear pin was the problem. This is the first time I've posted on this forum. If there is a place to more publicly thank you or recommend you, I'd be glad to. Just let me know. Thanks, Silvia


Your thanks here is enough Silvia. I am very happy that you were able to fix it :yahoo::yahoo: and it feels great to be able to help others :laugh::blowerhug:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Silvia said:


> To hsblowerfan: Thanks to you, I fixed the snowblower myself and it works just fine. The impeller shear pin was the problem. This is the first time I've posted on this forum. If there is a place to more publicly thank you or recommend you, I'd be glad to. Just let me know. Thanks, Silvia


This is what this forum is all about, people helping people. I have learned so much from this website and have saved hundreds of dollars in repairs.

You posting your problem and then fixing it and then coming back here to tell us will most likely help others with the same problem.

So, you did help people already.


----------

